

Just Tap Your Phone On Every Wall and This App Will Draw a Floorplan - maxidog
http://gizmodo.com/just-tap-your-phone-on-every-wall-and-this-app-will-dra-1548674446

======
joerich
If they can improve the accuracy it will be useful for architects, handy
people and people buying new furniture... which means there will be people
using it everyday... meters/rulers are done. Great idea.

------
cardiffspaceman
The pro version must be very nice. I hit the room limit before I finished
scanning half my house in the demo version.

------
maxidog
Gizmodo says this uses GPS but there's no way that's accurate enough, is
there?

~~~
mistagiggles
Article says it is accurate within 1 foot, which really isn't accurate enough
if you are generating floor plans for rooms.

